# عقد فيديك باللغة العربية



## تامرالمصرى (5 مارس 2008)

هذا الملف المرفق منقول من احد المنتديات الهندسية والفضل كله لله ولصاحب الموضوع الحقيقى اسالكم الدعاء له ولى


----------



## تامرالمصرى (5 مارس 2008)

هل لى ان اسال اذا كان الموضوع قد طرح من قبل وهذا الموضوع يعتبر مكرر اذا كان كذلك ارجو من الاخوة المسئولين عن الموضوع حذفه اذا كان مكررا لانى لاحظت عدم دخول احد عليه مع انى اعتقد ان الموضوع مهم


----------



## احمد النونو (29 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك لك وفيك ونفعك الله بما علمت وعلمت


----------



## MOSTAFAMAHMOUD (2 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## نظرة ومدد (2 سبتمبر 2008)

لا تحذف شيئا يا عزيزي...
والله الموفق وشكرا على وضعه بصيغة وورد


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (3 سبتمبر 2008)

والله يا اخي الحبيب تامر المصري

ارجو ان تلتمس لنا العذر
لظروف الاجازة السنوية وايضا دخول رمضان

وكل عام وانتم بخير

والملفين في غاية الاهمية والافادة لنا فعليا

ربنا يثيبك كل خير


----------



## رحيل العمر (3 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور ويعطيك العافية

وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرررررررررر


----------



## walidkhlil55 (3 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## newart (3 سبتمبر 2008)

مشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور جداً على الكتاب القيم


----------



## عصام نورالدين (5 سبتمبر 2008)

أشكرك جداً
أحب أن أعرب عن إعجابي بك ، لأنك قدمت شيئاً مفيداً 

خاصة وأنني أعمل كمحكم معتمد في القانون الهندسي الدولي للفصل في النزاعات على العقود الهندسية والتجارية ....


----------



## تامرالمصرى (7 سبتمبر 2008)

اشكركم جميعا من كل قلبى على دعواتكم الرائعة وردودكم التى اخجلتنى الله اجعل هذا كله فى ميزان حسناتنا يوم العرض عليك


----------



## abukhalid (9 سبتمبر 2008)

مشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور جداً على الكتاب القيم
و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتنا يوم العرض عليك


----------



## eng_houssam (11 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## خضر احمد (14 سبتمبر 2008)

الف شكر على المجهود وربنا يوفقك


----------



## جلول عامر (19 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ابو تهانى (25 سبتمبر 2008)

رمضان كريم وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## زياد جاسم (1 ديسمبر 2008)

thank you very much


----------



## عوض علي (13 يناير 2009)

لك جزيل الشكر أخ ثامر


----------



## مبادر (11 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووورين
ويعطيكم العافيه


----------



## حسامان (12 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووووووووووور اخوية


----------



## فادي أحمد أورفلي (20 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hassanaki (3 يونيو 2009)

مع الشكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## odwan (3 يونيو 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك رفع الله قدرك ونفع بك


----------



## osamaibraheim (3 يونيو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير*


----------



## مهند سمير العتبة (13 يوليو 2009)

جازاك الله الف خير على هذا الكتاب


----------



## طمره (21 فبراير 2010)

*مواضيع قيمة*

أشكر القائمين على هذا الموقع كما أشكر جميع الاخوة والاخوات المشتركين ،،:1:


----------



## حمد اسماعيل (23 فبراير 2010)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## melzoam2002 (3 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا و عافاك من كل سوء


----------



## shamshoomy (14 سبتمبر 2010)

thank you tamer ,, just intime,, i was translating the english copy of fidid contract for my work lol,, u saved my time 
lot of thanks


----------



## mustafasas (14 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد_سلوم (14 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## tatata333 (12 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## nabil farouk (28 ديسمبر 2010)

اشكرك علي مجهودك
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## sultantoday5 (14 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ..
وخير الناس أنفعهم للناس


----------



## ريم القاسمي (25 مايو 2011)

في عندي موضوع يتعلق بعقد فيديك هل تساعدوني في حله ؟؟؟ وبكون لكم شاكره


----------



## فراس الحبال (11 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بحر الرجال (11 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا لكن تنبيه اخى الحبيب
لا تجعل لله ندا
قل الفضل لله ثم من شئت
وفقكم الله ارجو التغيير


----------



## رواية (18 يناير 2012)

شكرا جدا مش علشان هو عربى 
لكن علشان هو وورد d:


----------



## محمد الرفيعي (22 يناير 2012)

بارك الله بكم


----------



## eng_a_h_helal (15 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (26 أبريل 2012)

مبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالغة حلو


----------



## المهندس حسام حسني (20 مايو 2012)

مشكور


----------



## محمد النواري (23 مايو 2012)

شكرا وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## طلال ابو رافت (25 مايو 2012)

thank you


----------



## tsakran (24 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك لك وفيك ونفعك الله بما علمت وعلمت.. مشكور فعلا.. عن الحبيب المصطفى أنه قال إذا قلت لأحد الناس جزاك الله خيراً فقد أجزلت له العطاء. وان شاء الله تستحق الجزاء ولا نزكي على الله أحد.​


----------



## bele334001 (25 أبريل 2013)

*طلب عقد فيديك مترجم بالعربي ,,*

السلام عليكم ارجو المساعده في ايجاد نسخه عربيه من عقد الفيديك The FIDIC Contract DBO - Design Build Operate و شكرا جزيلا ,,


----------



## bele334001 (25 أبريل 2013)

*رد: طلب عقد فيديك مترجم بالعربي ,,*

للرفع ,,
الرجاء المساعده ان أمكن


----------



## bele334001 (26 أبريل 2013)

*رد: طلب عقد فيديك مترجم بالعربي ,,*

للرفع ,,


----------



## انج اسلام (27 أبريل 2013)

موضوع مهم جدا تسلم ايدك وجزيت خيرا ان شاء الله


----------



## nofal (29 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م / محمد احمد رضا (29 أبريل 2013)

مشكور


----------



## redafetouh (6 نوفمبر 2014)

thankssssssssssssssss


----------



## safa aldin (18 أغسطس 2015)

Thank you


----------



## safa aldin (12 نوفمبر 2015)

مشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور جداً على الكتاب القيم


----------



## abdotkd (15 نوفمبر 2015)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## عاشق السهر (18 فبراير 2016)

الف شكر على المعلومات


----------



## mostafa sharf (29 فبراير 2016)

جــــــــــــــــــــزاك الله خيرا


----------



## صالح عامر محمد (1 مارس 2016)

*جزاك الله خيراً عن هذا الموضوع*​


----------



## redwanhendi (8 مايو 2018)

شكرا جزيلا للزملاء


----------

